# Waldnaabtal Rawaza-Haus und umadum



## htxtom (11. Juni 2011)

Hi! 

Weiß hier jemand wo die lustigen Schilder im Wald mit den Biker drauf hingehen??!!! 

Gesehen im Wtal und beim Rawaza Haus 

Muss auf jedenfall mehrere geben weil a Nummern drunter stehen oder gibts da ne Karte für???????????

Gruß da Tom


----------



## franzam (11. Juni 2011)

z.B.:

http://www.radtouren-oberfranken.de/fichtel/mountain-fichtel.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschenbiker (11. Juni 2011)

dou waa i amol dabei! bin in zwoa wocha amol wieder inda Oberpfoiz...


----------



## htxtom (12. Juni 2011)

Danke!!!

wer noch a paar touren in der umgebung im ärmel hat kann mir ja a paar vorschläge schicken


----------



## MTBoberpfalz.de (12. November 2012)

Die Beschilderung im Waldnaabtal ist sinnlos. Wurde von der Stadt Windischeschenbach gemacht. SIe soll darauf hinweisen, dass dieser Weg nur für MTB's geeignet ist damit die alten Damen und Herren die Straße nehmen.

Schade fürs Geld, für den Urlauber irreführend und total überflüssig!


----------



## LB Jörg (21. November 2012)

Sind doch 2 verschidene Arten von Schilder. Einmal Radfahrer und einmal MTB`ler. Sehen nur auf den ersten Blick identisch aus...oder hat die Stadt WindischEschenbach nur die normalen gekauft

G.


----------

